# Spousal Visa: BI-1740 - A trap or no cause for concern?



## antsalvador (May 29, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm currently living in the UK with my wife of 18 months. I am an SA citizen, she is not.

We are flying back to SA at the end of September and were intending to apply for the spousal visa once in Cape Town, and if necessary get her visitor visa extended while we wait (If required?) - She will get 30 days visa waiver.

However, I have just stumbled across the BI-1740 form which is what we will have to use if applying in SA and not the BI-1738 apparently.

The 1740 is a change of status application, and there is all sorts of scary mention at the top about, entering under false pretences, reasons for first coming to the country etc, etc

Now I am really concerned that we will have problems applying for a change of status rather than a standard temp residence.

Is it a better idea to apply in the UK?? I have not pursued this option as so much of the literature advises to do it when in SA.

Time is short, and we have to leave when planned now as I have work arranged.

Are we better off getting in the UK?

Any and all advice most welcome from those in the know.

Cheers,

Ant


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi There

Most Spousal Visa App queries can be found on here so, probably the best thing to do in the first instance, would be to go to the search tab next to new posts and choose advanced search. Then type spousal visa in and select the SA forum and put 2 hours or so aside to read all the long and varied posts (most of them probably mine!)!

A quick heads up though..... APPLY IN THE UK!!! Look under southafricahouseuk.com and make an appointment (make sure you make an appointment, cos people queue from very very early and, if you make an appointment, you can ignore the queue and go in!). I am sure you will see on the other posts or, you will be told, they are changing the rules....you need to apply in the country you come from. Plus, it's easier, as the home affair offices here are not for the feint hearted!

Also, don't worry about the time.... it takes about 15 working days, so you are ok for time, just don't leave it too late for peace of mind!

Good luck


----------



## antsalvador (May 29, 2011)

Many thanks for your reply.

I had searched but saw nothing for this form.

I managed (after calling 40 times!!) to speak to someone very helpful at the consular embassy in Whitehall. We are getting it all together now and will go in to apply.

We are told that we will receive a sticker on the back of the passport on the day, if we apply in person, with the date on which to come for collection.

She did mention there is no appointment service but a first come first served system is used. I had accepted this so will now double check after your comments.

I don't know why I even doubted doing it here. SA must be a potential nightmare regarding delays, and the change of status form suggested to me a change in laws - confirmed by you - so we could have gone all that way only to be told we had broken the law!!

Anyway thanks again.

Ant


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha, I had big trouble with getting through too, with it being constantly engaged! In the end, I emailed them and they replied within 24 hours. 

Thinking back, the appointment was for permanent residence and the temporary one was a by product of that, so maybe it will be first come, first serve for you. In that case, I recommend you getting there VERY early!

Yup, home affairs is very interesting over here, to say the least! If you want a laugh, have a look at my post "a home affairs doozy" and then you'll definitely not complain about the queue at Whitehall as, at least they know what they are talking about, when you get to talk to them


----------



## antsalvador (May 29, 2011)

bokbabe said:


> Haha, I had big trouble with getting through too, with it being constantly engaged! In the end, I emailed them and they replied within 24 hours.
> 
> Thinking back, the appointment was for permanent residence and the temporary one was a by product of that, so maybe it will be first come, first serve for you. In that case, I recommend you getting there VERY early!
> 
> Yup, home affairs is very interesting over here, to say the least! If you want a laugh, have a look at my post "a home affairs doozy" and then you'll definitely not complain about the queue at Whitehall as, at least they know what they are talking about, when you get to talk to them



Hi Bokbabe,

Just an update for you. Visited Whitehall today and am picking the spousal visa up in two weeks!!! Really appreciate your input.

What a load off, and to be able to get on the plane without having HA still to come on that side.....what a pleasure.

Thanks again.

Ant


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

antsalvador said:


> Hi Bokbabe,
> 
> Just an update for you. Visited Whitehall today and am picking the spousal visa up in two weeks!!! Really appreciate your input.
> 
> ...


Hi Ant

No problem at all, that's great news! Now you can plan your move without that on your mind. You'll be pleased to hear that spring is definitely in the air over here and so, by the time you guys arrive, it'll be lovely and warm.

Hope the rest of your planning goes smoothly, I know how stressful it all can be!

Bok


----------

